# FA user pages



## biohazard (Jul 25, 2005)

Will the FA user pages be accessible again before 8/1, or are they down for good? There was so little time after the closure announcement, I didn't even have a chance to make a record of my favorite artist's personal website addresses...


----------



## Alkora (Jul 25, 2005)

I am trying to back everything up as we speak...


----------



## Ixbalam (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks!  :: gives Jheryn scritchies ::  *scritch*scritch*scritch*

PS- Biohazard: Have you tried looking through your web cache?  The page with the address on it may still be in there.


----------



## Taristin (Jul 25, 2005)

*buh?*

Err... for those of us who didn't see the message... what happened?

I hope you weren't hacked again.


----------



## biohazard (Jul 26, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I am trying to back everything up as we speak...


Thanks!


----------



## Mortain (Jul 26, 2005)

There was a falling out between the coder and the site admin.

Word of advice for you JerJer..

"don't piss off your code monkies."

When FA is back up, Please make sure to delete my account as I will no longer support a place that has gone the way of SA and DA with their crappy admin team. Get along, or get the hell of the team. It's your job to settle waves, not be a drama whore. My subscription/donation was cancled untill you get your shit together and SHOW me you can do it. In the mean time, I'm taking my furry butt to ArtFa.net

Mortain


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

What part of "he is trying to do as much as he can" do you not get? Why do people always do this! It's not like you are running the site, and FA was new, It's a first time run and not even a year old, of course there are going to be problems and such, but it's nothing to make posts like that, and for donating, good for you, but everyone has a life, it's not like he is going to be in front of the computer 24/7, you should be glad FA was up this far.


----------



## keobear (Jul 26, 2005)

I give Jheryn great thanks and glad he geting site back


----------



## keobear (Jul 26, 2005)

I give Jheryn great thanks and glad he geting site back


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't believe Biohazard had a page here and I didn't know about it. Please get the site back up soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> What part of "he is trying to do as much as he can" do you not get? Why do people always do this! It's not like you are running the site, and FA was new, It's a first time run and not even a year old, of course there are going to be problems and such, but it's nothing to make posts like that, and for donating, good for you, but everyone has a life, it's not like he is going to be in front of the computer 24/7, you should be glad FA was up this far.



That's why 1: You have multiple people to help out with coding, 2: You have multiple people available who can give permission on the same level as you in case you are not there, to avoid any fiascoes like what happened with the de-adminings, and 3: You actually test your friggin' code before releasing the site to the general public.


----------



## Mortain (Jul 26, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> What part of "he is trying to do as much as he can" do you not get? Why do people always do this! It's not like you are running the site, and FA was new, It's a first time run and not even a year old, of course there are going to be problems and such, but it's nothing to make posts like that, and for donating, good for you, but everyone has a life, it's not like he is going to be in front of the computer 24/7, you should be glad FA was up this far.



At least I'm not like the rest of the flamers on here. I take responsiblities for my actions, and what I say. Let these other cowards hide behind their "guest" accounts. *snorts*


----------



## Mortain (Jul 26, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> What part of "he is trying to do as much as he can" do you not get? Why do people always do this! It's not like you are running the site, and FA was new, It's a first time run and not even a year old, of course there are going to be problems and such, but it's nothing to make posts like that, and for donating, good for you, but everyone has a life, it's not like he is going to be in front of the computer 24/7, you should be glad FA was up this far.



At least I'm not like the rest of the flamers on here. I take responsiblities for my actions, and what I say. Let these other cowards hide behind their "guest" accounts. *snorts*


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, and btw, before anyone goes complaining about guest posting, the above guest comment was made by me *past the double post by Mortain*(stupid session logout....)


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

If you think you can do better, try creating your own. Sure there are people helping, but stating it with the Fu's, the sht, and all the other crap really derives the fact that your actually "Helping". It's more of an insult.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

What a poor defense. Just because I am no coder doesn't mean that I can't give my opinion.

Where did I say fuck you in that post? The only expletive was the "friggin'" that was put in front of the word code to emphasize a particular annoyance.

You can't pull a "One man stand" with a community website. Eventually you have to delegate some authority and learn to trust people who aren't just your pals in order for the site to grow and survive.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

I never stated that you said F***, I was talking about the FA's old forum area, how they wanted to help but used them within their "Helpings" and for the delegate some authority, Yea that would have helped, but it didn't happen. Now that FA is down for a while, all we can do is wait for it to be back up. So don't use your opinions to make him know what he already did that he is trying to fix.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry, all one can really do in the position we're in is vent, and eventually just get over it.

So, for right now, for me personally, the site is a no-go (when it gets back up), until the site's administrator manages to prove himself capable.
Lurk, but no posts.

While I wish Jheryn the best in whatever he tries to do.... well, darn, honestly, it would have been better if the first thing he posted here wasn't about wanting to change FA's layout. (Strike one in my opinion. Don't make grandidose schemes while your palace lay in ruins)

So yeah, kinda getting off track here, what I think I meant to say is, I wish the site well, but I won't be back with it for quite a while.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Alright, I know what you mean. Take care anyhow.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

You take care yourself too.

However, in a loophole of my rules created for myself by myself, I will interact via this board until the site is back up XD (Honestly, I'll try to not make too big a bug of myself)


----------



## 'MystefFox (Jul 26, 2005)

*bas909ik*

Hmm.. For people who just look at this from a neutral stand point.. I just have to say I'm not waiting for yet another artboard to see all the artists scatter of to.. And soon another.. *Furnation's idea*.. And hey, why not.. Another!

Seriously.. Stick some work in team building and try to make it suitable for the audience as well.


----------



## Mortain (Jul 26, 2005)

Velocigon said:
			
		

> What part of "he is trying to do as much as he can" do you not get? Why do people always do this! It's not like you are running the site, and FA was new, It's a first time run and not even a year old, of course there are going to be problems and such, but it's nothing to make posts like that, and for donating, good for you, but everyone has a life, it's not like he is going to be in front of the computer 24/7, you should be glad FA was up this far.



At least I'm not like the rest of the flamers on here. I take responsiblities for my actions, and what I say. Let these other cowards hide behind their "guest" accounts. *snorts*


----------



## Fallen (Jul 26, 2005)

*Arc's "I can save you all, fear not" post...*

He had that up on this actual site (in bad taste, in my opinion), saying "There is still hope for you all!" and said he'd be posting all of our artwork in HIS transfer to HIS site for HIS version of FA giving a direct link to his new domain. Power trip? It certainly doesn't look like he couldn't support it anymore, otherwise he wouldn't have thought of transferring all data.

I want to know if all our artwork is really going to be with Arcturax/Arcturus/whatever now.

Besides that, a long while back there were a couple of fantastic offers for server donations that were imho snubbed that would have been a good thing for FA's success but we can't turn back the hands.


----------



## Fallen (Jul 26, 2005)

*Arc's "I can save you all, fear not" post...*

He had that up on this actual site (in bad taste, in my opinion), saying "There is still hope for you all!" and said he'd be posting all of our artwork in HIS transfer to HIS site for HIS version of FA giving a direct link to his new domain. Power trip? It certainly doesn't look like he couldn't support it anymore, otherwise he wouldn't have thought of transferring all data.

I want to know if all our artwork is really going to be with Arcturax/Arcturus/whatever now.

Besides that, a long while back there were a couple of fantastic offers for server donations that were imho snubbed that would have been a good thing for FA's success but we can't turn back the hands.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

Legally, Arc can't do that.

Let's just hope that people manage to get that through his rather thick skull.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea. But (s)he seems stubborn. But some people never change. We can only hope for the best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

If you had checked the 'rival' site Arcturus is setting up, you would know that he won't be reposting all the art from FA out in the open like you seem to be thinking.  All accounts will be locked and not publically viewable until and unless their owners log in and either allow viewing or delete their own galleries.  Since only the account owners will be able to access their own works until then, there is no legal issue, just a choice to allow or deny, left entirely up to them.


----------



## keobear (Jul 27, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> If you had checked the 'rival' site Arcturus is setting up, you would know that he won't be reposting all the art from FA out in the open like you seem to be thinking.  All accounts will be locked and not publically viewable until and unless their owners log in and either allow viewing or delete their own galleries.  Since only the account owners will be able to access their own works until then, there is no legal issue, just a choice to allow or deny, left entirely up to them.


It's not rival site and that site going be useing stolen data.
Quit with Guest post and  that new site going die becease thee going be anther power trip with Arcturus


----------



## neko_kun (Jul 27, 2005)

having sat and read this thread (even registered just to have my say ) i wish whoevers in charge the best of luck and i'll still support FA with my (limited and occasional) work and still keep on visting. This was one of the better art sites i've stumbled upon, have met plenty of nice folks and even got a watch from one of my fav artists *cheap plug for chip'n'death*

I missed the big announcement tho... so it was a bit of a shock to stumble straight into a forum instead of my girlfriends gallery ^^;; anyways getting off topic - good luck folks and hope everything goes well!


----------



## emberlene (Jul 27, 2005)

*keobear:* 

1.  Look back at that post again.  You'll notice the word rival is set off with quotes, meaning it is not to be taken literally.

2.  Nowhere in this thread was anyone concerned about "stolen data".  The concern was copyright violation if their art was displayed without their permission (which it will not be).

3.  Look at the time that message was posted versus your reply.  Guest posting was disabled a few hours after it was made, so there's no need to get huffy over something that can't happen again anyway.

4.  That's very negative of you.  I don't much care "who's right and who's wrong" in the long run, but this sort of blatent hatred and bitterness is downright unhealthy.

In the future if you took the time to actually read and understand what people wrote before you posted, you'd help stem this drama we're so flooded with instead of trying to create more.  Read and more importantly Think before you Post.


----------



## Jirashi (Jul 27, 2005)

*How about just leaving....the arguing....to LJ...*

Stop attacking each other....That underlined anomosity is a bad premise to start off on....

-Jirness


----------



## emberlene (Jul 27, 2005)

A gentle admonition is not an attack, was never intended as an attack, nor should it be perceived as such.  Don't ruffle your feathers over an explanation and a bit of correction that wasn't even directed at you, Jirness.  I know everyone's been nervy and uptight with the changes and all the previous drama, but don't make more of things than they are.  There was no profanity, no name-calling or insults, just an entreaty for thought and cooler heads to prevail.  I do apologize if that entreaty was misinterpreted.  Sadly, the Internet still lacks such things as 'tone of voice', which would have made my words easier to understand in their intended manner.  In the meantime, no harm no foul.


----------



## Jirashi (Jul 27, 2005)

I kidna felt that's what you we're going for. I made the statement in general. Not toward you particularly. I've seen a few embers about that I hope get extinguished.


----------



## BH5432 (Jul 27, 2005)

Get along or I shall be forced to use ma tenticales ok? The is no point in arguing about something that has already happend and is being fixed. Do not make a comment untill you see BOTH sides of the argument. Only and idiot would shoot his or her mouth off without thinking about what the other party is going through.


----------

